# Bios setting C1E?



## Laurijan (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi!

I have this C1E setting in the bios and wanted to know what it does/meens.. 
I only know that is should be disabled besides EIST when not wanting the CPU to throttle itself down while idle.

Thanks..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2008)

EIST Basically drops the multiplier when needing to throttle, C1E drops the FSB. IMO EIST is safer if you need to throttle a chip.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 11, 2008)

I got it disabled, along with SpeedStep and another setting... Seems pointless to have so many energy saving settings on a desktop unless you leave it on 24/7 and don't do any games.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2008)

I turn of C1E and Speedstep, I leave thermal control on, all that does is throttle back the voltage when its not needed, and my clock is stable with the voltage down so it works out nicely.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 13, 2008)

Yea, when idling, it lowers the voltage. Which wasnt good when i was overclocked haha. Disable it, if your oc'ing would be my advice


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2008)

I say leave it on... I booted to 4.0GHz with it active....savings is savings, and its nothing like C'nQ of the AMD realm.


----------

